# FEDERALIZE All Water,Think Your Wells Safe?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Hussain Ogolfer [thanks Mike Savage,lol ] and EPA is now about to go into action with a new law over all US water.
Call your senator or ask for 'Clean Waer At'sponsor. 202-224-3121.

Tell them to vote yes to defund EPA Corps Wetlands Regulations.
No water ,no life.They are hitting us on every level of our survival. 
I heard this on the radio ,but its also at websites,ALIPAC.us a group fighting the invasions is one I read it on.But don't have the whole address.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Like I have being saying now for a very long time......

"Learn Spanish and Chinese and buy water stocks"... Ponce

My water come by gravity from a creek about a mile away from my home and it comes in with a 30 lbs pressure..........I camouflage the water faucet from where I get my water by setting up another water faucet about twenty feet from the real on and arranged so that almost no water comes out 5 lbs preassure, if they ever come over to check out my water sourse (or to put a meter) they will have to deal with the funny faucet.

Those of you who are getting your water the same way or from a hole in the ground should do as I did.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Ponce said:


> Like I have being saying now for a very long time......
> 
> "Learn Spanish and Chinese and buy water stocks"... Ponce
> 
> ...


 Thanks Ponce but how do I dig a hole deep enough to hit water? They put a meter on our well and we are in trouble,because they can then control or even turn off our water at will.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought a Federal Law was already passed that gave claim to all water to the Federal Government. If it fell from the sky, collected in a puddle, or for what ever reason came to be on or in the ground it was theirs.

I will go back through my emails and find what bill it was but it passed within the last year. I guess this is the EPA taking action on it.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks Ponce but how do I dig a hole deep enough to hit water? They put a meter on our well and we are in trouble,because they can then control or even turn off our water at will.


Your near Jacksonville? You could dang near use post hole diggers and hit water!:2thumb:


----------



## Bocephous (Oct 30, 2011)

Someone attempting to put a meter on my well will be my trigger.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

They will only get my well from my cold, wet, dead hands!


----------



## dataman19 (Dec 4, 2011)

We solved this issue already for our needs...
We drilled a well, put in the well head and all that.
..
We drilled two more wells (the second well was drilled by the "original well driller". We dug out the well and put the well head on the second well at minus 60 feet (underground) and built a bunker around it. Now there is no well (or so it seems).
..
Paid the well driller not to report the well on his report (did you know that "all wells" have to be registered? I told him it was my when the SHTF well - he laughed...
..
The third well we drilled with a drilling rig we bought at a bankruptcy auction. same thing, bunker 60 feet down.
...
So when the come for the "visible well" on the corner of the property, I guess they can have it. I got two more....
..
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Davarm said:


> I thought a Federal Law was already passed that gave claim to all water to the Federal Government. If it fell from the sky, collected in a puddle, or for what ever reason came to be on or in the ground it was theirs.
> 
> I will go back through my emails and find what bill it was but it passed within the last year. I guess this is the EPA taking action on it.


Yes Davarn, but only in part......Nevada and one more state does not allowed you to even use the rain water that falls from your roof, not even in rain barrels.............the F word to them.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Ponce said:


> Yes Davarn, but only in part......Nevada and one more state does not allowed you to even use the rain water that falls from your roof, not even in rain barrels.............the F word to them.


That other state is Colorado.

I understand that in some areas you can get special permits to collect water.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

weedygarden,Ponce

The rain water bit is a bit too far, Texas has a long history of what is on or under your property is your property. The discussion that went around bout a year ago followed the lines that "we would exercise our 2nd amendment rights if that kind of crap started in our state". Water rights have been an important part of our(Texas) history and it would take federal troops, and alot of them, to enforce that kind of nonsence.

I would hate to think that I would have to die to defend water rights but do it I would.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Off topic--bunker at -60 ft?*



dataman19 said:


> We solved this issue already for our needs...
> We drilled a well, put in the well head and all that.
> ..
> We drilled two more wells (the second well was drilled by the "original well driller". We dug out the well and put the well head on the second well at minus 60 feet (underground) and built a bunker around it. Now there is no well (or so it seems).
> ...


I read this yesterday and then got to thinking about it. How in the world does someone make a bunker at 60 ft. underground?

I am sure more than one person would like to know how to do that.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I read this yesterday and then got to thinking about it. How in the world does someone make a bunker at 60 ft. underground?
> 
> I am sure more than one person would like to know how to do that.


Put me on the list... I wanna know! I know how the ground is in Phoenix, you hit caligi (sp?) at 6 inches then you almost need a jackhammer to go any deeper.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Colorado water restrictions*



Davarm said:


> weedygarden,Ponce
> 
> The rain water bit is a bit too far, Texas has a long history of what is on or under your property is your property. The discussion that went around bout a year ago followed the lines that "we would exercise our 2nd amendment rights if that kind of crap started in our state". Water rights have been an important part of our(Texas) history and it would take federal troops, and alot of them, to enforce that kind of nonsence.
> 
> I would hate to think that I would have to die to defend water rights but do it I would.


Decades ago, I lived elsewhere. I met a woman who wanted to raise sheep in Colorado. She looked at land, and I don't remember, maybe even purchased some. But the land had no water rights. Too bad that a state like Colorado which is desirable in many other ways has this restriction. You couldn't even have a rain barrel without having legal issues.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

I was telling you all that we have more rights and freedoms here in Virginia than many other states, in the other thread recently (can't remember which one though). Our well is our business. As well as any rain water, etc. The only thing I know of about wells out here in the country is that if you put your house up for sale, you need to have the water tested before the new owners buy it. Big government is getting too big and needs to back off. Wondering what is the reason behind it anyway?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*off topic--underground bunkers*

When it comes to being underground, I have a fear, don't know what it is called, maybe claustrophobia. I would be so concerned about getting down in a hole 60 feet down and then there could be a number of things that could make getting out impossible--cave ins, water, etc.

If I was to have a bunker, I would want more than one way out and at 60 feet below, how could you do that?

Just curious. :dunno:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

If the land is flat it makes it more difficult. But look at the tunnels drug cartels are digging now.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have metered water and a well. And I catch rainwater. I put well in AFTER the community water was in. Have tanks in ground for rainwater.

Jimmy


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I am betting that the 60ft. bunker is where the well is capped off with some type of small structure protecting the well head and it is just called a bunker.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

BillT said:


> I was telling you all that we have more rights and freedoms here in Virginia than many other states, in the other thread recently (can't remember which one though). Our well is our business. As well as any rain water, etc. The only thing I know of about wells out here in the country is that if you put your house up for sale, you need to have the water tested before the new owners buy it. Big government is getting too big and needs to back off. Wondering what is the reason behind it anyway?


One word.

CONTROL

Jimmy


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> When it comes to being underground, I have a fear, don't know what it is called, maybe claustrophobia. I would be so concerned about getting down in a hole 60 feet down and then there could be a number of things that could make getting out impossible--cave ins, water, etc.
> 
> If I was to have a bunker, I would want more than one way out and at 60 feet below, how could you do that?
> 
> Just curious. :dunno:


Your bunker would have to be near a hill side with a lot of trees on it. You could have a sheet of plywood wrapped in plastic over the escape hatch then have the plywood covered in leaves or dead grass.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I doubt that federal government will get involved with how much water you use with your private residence. At least not now. I wouldn't be surprised though if they interfere with farmers irrigating their crops with their own well water.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

BillS said:


> I doubt that federal government will get involved with how much water you use with your private residence. At least not now. I wouldn't be surprised though if they interfere with farmers irrigating their crops with their own well water.


If you can imagine an abuse by the government, it will eventually happen, whether now or in the future.

I have always been of the mind that the numerous "stupid" laws are ment to make everyone guilty of something and therefore make you "beholden" to some government authority and by that, being under some kind of control.

It will only get worse as time goes by.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Davarm said:


> If you can imagine an abuse by the government, it will eventually happen, whether now or in the future.
> 
> I have always been of the mind that the numerous "stupid" laws are ment to make everyone guilty of something and therefore make you "beholden" to some government authority and by that, being under some kind of control.
> 
> It will only get worse as time goes by.


Though I used to not think that way, I do now for sure. We are being systematically taken down by our own government.

Jimmy


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know how things are in other parts of the country, but here in east TX, nearly everyone outside city limits has a well & is well armed. I suppose they could try to tax or regulate those wells, but I wouldn't recommend it. Those wells not only supply water to their homes but also to their livestock, which is at least part of their livelihood. They won't take kindly to either of those being messed with. I don't think anyone's that stupid but I may be wrong.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> I don't know how things are in other parts of the country, but here in east TX, nearly everyone outside city limits has a well & is well armed. I suppose they could try to tax or regulate those wells, but I wouldn't recommend it. Those wells not only supply water to their homes but also to their livestock, which is at least part of their livelihood. They won't take kindly to either of those being messed with. I don't think anyone's that stupid but I may be wrong.


 Never underestimate the complacency of people,Texas or anywhere else. Not insulting your state jus the fact is most of us are silent .
As evidenced by your state being basically taken over by illegals and your schools indoctrinating your children I don't see any diference in Texas than any other state.My son lives in SE Texas for past 25 years .Liberals and foreigners rule Houston areas .The ranchers down south are always under attack by illegals and they do nothing.
As the late great Lewis Grizzard would say" shoot low boys their riding shetland ponies'.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Though I used to not think that way, I do now for sure. We are being systematically taken down by our own government.
> 
> Jimmy


That happens when a government is afraid of its population, and our government has plenty of reason to be afraid.


----------



## snowbound (Oct 6, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> That other state is Colorado.
> 
> I understand that in some areas you can get special permits to collect water.


I live in Colorado. We are on a few acres in the boonies with a well. Most of the rights to our water were sold to Kansas and other downstream users in the late 1800's. Some of our reservoirs have been drained this year after lawsuits form other states were threatened. 
Colorado Drains Reservoir To Pay 'Water Bill' Owed To Kansas, Nebraska | Fox News The main aquifers are being depleted and many long time farmers are selling or leasing their water rights just to keep the family farm. Next American City » Magazine » Selling Water instead of Watermelons. You need a permit to capture and store rainwater. And to add insult to injury; when I lived in the city of Colorado Springs they instituted a "Stormwater Enterprise Fee" which basically taxed you on the amount of surface area on your property that shed water into their storm sewer system. So, in essence, you paid for the water that ran off your land, but weren't allowed to capture it without a permit. It has since been repealed and many people stopped paying it.
Water issues here will be rearing their heads for years to come as long as people keep moving here from other states and using water like they did back in their water rich home states. In the cities, you have many folks with lush bluegrass lawns that belong in Tennessee or Kentucky, not here in the semi desert of Colorado.
Just saying&#8230;.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> I don't know how things are in other parts of the country, but here in east TX, nearly everyone outside city limits has a well & is well armed. I suppose they could try to tax or regulate those wells, but I wouldn't recommend it. Those wells not only supply water to their homes but also to their livestock, which is at least part of their livelihood. They won't take kindly to either of those being messed with. I don't think anyone's that stupid but I may be wrong.


It would be foolish to think the government can't interfere with your lives or that they would be intimidated by the fact that you have guns.


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

I heard that it became unlawful to collect rainwater from roofs in Colorado. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Water collection has been illegal in Colorado*



Waterboy said:


> I heard that it became unlawful to collect rainwater from roofs in Colorado. Has anyone else heard of this?


It didn't recently become illegal. It has been for maybe a century. The Colorado River originates in Colorado and there were agreements made about the water a very long time ago.

Imagine a place like Colorado, which is really arid in many parts and you are not allowed to catch any rainwater? Recent studies have shown that rainwater that is not collected, really doesn't benefit the water accessability for the population.

When we think of the snow pack, the spring melt off, and all the water that just flows to the oceans, no one would be hurt by collecting rainwater from roofs and downspouts. Really. On the other hand, there could be a benefit for people collecting water. But you could be cited and fined if you do.


----------



## snowbound (Oct 6, 2011)

I posted this before with some links but I guess it had to be approved by moderators. No big deal though. They were just news stories.

I live in Colorado. We are on a few acres in the boonies with a well. Most of the rights to our water were sold to Kansas and other downstream users in the late 1800’s. Some of our reservoirs have been drained this year after lawsuits form other states were threatened. The main aquifers are being depleted and many long time farmers are selling or leasing their water rights just to keep the family farm. You need a permit to capture and store rainwater. And to add insult to injury; when I lived in the city of Colorado Springs they instituted a “Stormwater Enterprise Fee” which basically taxed you on the amount of surface area on your property that shed water into their storm sewer system. So, in essence, you paid for the water that ran off your land, but weren’t allowed to capture it without a permit. It has since been repealed and many people stopped paying it.
Water issues here will be rearing their heads for years to come as long as people keep moving here from other states and using water like they did back in their water rich home states. In the cities, you have many folks with lush bluegrass lawns that belong in Tennessee or Kentucky, not here in the semi desert of Colorado.
Just saying….


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I lived in Utah for 18 months in the 1970s, and at that time a big lawsuit was going on with the local water authority about who owned the water pumped from the underground coal mines. I don't know the outcome. The water output from one mine alone was in excess of one million gallons a day.

Also, at that time, there was a two year wait for a hookup to the county/city water system. One of the employees in my office built a new house while I was there, and had to build a cistern, and haul water for her home while waiting for the hookup.

Where I live in southwest Virginia, I own two tracts of land, both have springs as well as flow through streams. How would that be controlled by the government? My stock is watered by the springs, but I have county water. If the county water is disconnected, I would just go back to my springs, they have not gone dry in the 15 years I have owned the property.

The water belongs to me as does the land. It would prove difficult for someone to take either.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> Though I used to not think that way, I do now for sure. We are being systematically taken down by our own government.
> 
> Jimmy
> 
> That happens when a government is afraid of its population, and our government has plenty of reason to be afraid.


Government knows people are getting fed up, and they know an age of accountability, on their part, is coming soon.

Now as for this water rights thing...geez I have never given any thought to how this works here for us (NWestern oregon...). We lease a place, the well is about 160 feet deep according to our neighbor who was related to the first owners, he said its a nice deep well, unlikely ever to run dry. The property was split at one point, one side owner occupied, our side, leased to us. Well is now shared, we pay the pumping bill (older lone couple next door), supposedly our monhtly lease reflects this cost, house on nine acres only $880).

Like I have said before, we here, in this part of the state, have never had any kind of water shortage. Everywhere you turn, there is water flowing somewhere, at all times of the year. We have never made a deal with any other state either. I am not even sure how it looks for "regulation" of water rights on your own property. Oregon is a state where you cannot own waterfront property, all bodies of water are considered public and access cannot be blocked off. I was told this came from settlers out of other regions where upstream landowners could block a stream and ruin a families homestead by not allowing access to needed water for home, livestock and crops.

Oregon coast is entirely public, or parks, nothing private. No river or streams can be blocked, even if it runs right through your property. I have never considered it a form of communistic thinking on our founders part, but more about common rights to water and also food sources from within these bodies of water. I am not sure if this is something, though, that falls within the idea of a Republic, now you all have me thinking.

I hope and pray we NEVER see a time when we cannot freely collect water as needed...


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I freely admit we PA folks take water for granted. In fact, we sometimes curse it! This has been an ugly year for water -- floods and swampy yards since last March. On the other hand, even in normal rainfall years, PA is lush and green with lots of streams.

Of course, the gubmint can't keep its nose out of our business. There has been lots of talk about well drilling regulations and registering water wells. Yup. Ya never know when someone might use thier unregistered well to kill someone.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I fineally found my information on the federal governmens claim to all water, I copied it from emails sent to me by several people. If NAFTA and CAFTA are to be used to privatize the nations water supply(will study up on these two treties), it is an example of how International Treties can be used to skirt our constitution and unlawfully seize your property(water).

*LONG READ NOTICE*

The Water Restoration Act of 2007, along with others, gives the federal government complete control over every waterway, river, stream, lake, aquifer, creek, slew, swamp, underground spring and even the rain that runs off your roof. Why? Well to better protect you from polluters and to ensure water safety, and of course "national security".
Here's the real deal. Oil which has been deemed the worlds most valuable commodity (remember that word) is quickly being replaced by water. Water is the new "gold". Under the Public Trust doctrine, the government is prohibited from converting something such as water (a human right&#8230;we can't live without it) to a commodity. It must remain in a public trust, meaning that it is so important to our survival that it should never be subjected to markets, trading or private interests. In other words, it should never be reclassified as a commodity. But this Act lays the groundwork for removing from the Public Trust this basic human right which is a necessity, and will facilitate it being reclassified a "needed commodity". Enter the multi-national corporations.
What is under way is the effort to classify water as a commodity and not a right. All of this actually started with NAFTA and then CAFTA. Both agreements, which are not enforceable as they are both unconstitutional have been parts of a puzzle that until recently seemed not to make any sense at all. Both are focused on giving multinational corporations the right to lay claim to food production whether it is agriculture or animal ranching, to force out family farms, to patent their new "frankenseeds" and put the resulting GMO food on our grocery shelves without labeling the foods as altered.
The corporations can now sue the government (and have) if it acts in any way to prevent it from making profits it believes it is entitled to. This ability to sue for impaired profit making can be the result of environmental regulations, of Federal laws which may prevent the corporations from hiring illegal workers, or issues of eminent domain in which an individuals' land stands in the way of corporate profiteering and the courts have not acted to protect the interests of the corporation. The corporation then claims "trade illegal" provisions of NAFTA and CAFTA and our federal laws and regulations are put aside, along with property rights.
All that was left to capture from the public was the water supply. CAFTA goes a long way in establishing the privatization of water supplies, including in-land navigated waters and the right to use and access the water supplies.
If the federal government is not able to gain total control of all water from whatever source, it is highly unlikely that water can be taken from the status of Public Trust and moved to one of a commodity, which is exactly what the Water Restoration Act of 2007 will enable.
If CAFTA protections and provisions for corporations and the provisions within CAFTA that put the rights of investors above those of the individual, or human rights, cannot come into play, it will be nearly impossible to expose our water supply to global markets. CAFTA's primary aim is to protect and promote investors regardless of the cost to individuals or communities.
Water is not only a basic human right, but also a natural resource. Inland states like Minnesota have Public Trust Laws (in addition to federal doctrine) which maintain the use of waterways for drinking and for recreation purposes. Every lake here has public water access due to the Public Trust which everyone contributes to in one way or another. No one can claim land at the bottom of a lake&#8230;&#8230;its commonly held. No one can claim private ownership of lake fish stocks, or other natural resources resulting from the lake's existence. This applies to rivers also, including the Mississippi which runs through the state.
The Water Restoration Act of 2007 would federalize all inland and coastal waters from any source. This act is needed to set the stage for the privatization guaranteed to corporations under CAFTA and would effectively convert the entire water supply from any source into a commodity.
As it is, any corporate agriculture business operating in any area is allowed to bypass water treatment plants, sewage treatment and the associated costs and to tap directly into underground aquifers even at the cost of depleting the water supply to the surrounding communities. GMO seeds, especially "traitor" seeds require as much as three times the normal amount of water to activate and to grow, but any efforts to limit use or regulate disposal even by monetary assessment have been unsuccessful. The corporate rights now exceed that of the individual or community. CAFTA clearly states repeatedly that "investor protections" must be a priority.

Using the NAFTA provisions, along with even more detrimental CAFTA provisions, the World Bank along with the United Nations are active in the effort to convert the worlds' water supply into a commodity to be controlled by private investors via global trade and investment agreements. If these efforts are successful, water will no longer be a community or individual right and resource necessary to maintain life, but a globally traded commodity subject to markets and your ability to pay.
The World Trade organization in collusion with provisions of NAFTA, have been instrumental in converting water into a tradable commodity and as such subject to international trade policies which favor no one but the giant corporations. In each instance of corporations attempting to overturn domestic environmental laws or regulations, the laws have been rendered null using the "trade illegal" provisions of both NAFTA and CAFTA which declare that the right of the corporation cannot be superseded or infringed upon by laws or regulations that hinder the amount of profit they estimate can be attained.
The World Bank already has established a system whereby credit or loans will not be issued to Third World countries and even less stressed countries, unless they agree to allow foreign investors access to privatize the water supply. In Bolivia this resulted in mass demonstrations that finally forced out a subsidiary of Bechtel that had privatized the water supply, increased costs three-fold minimally, dispensed with upkeep and left ¼ of the rural homes without access to water.
England has privatized their water system and costs rose 45% overnight, all but skeleton crews remained of the maintenance sector and the quality of water has dropped significantly.
In one Canadian town several people became ill and one died from an ecoli contamination in the water supply. This occurred after the supply had been privatized, and the owner of the water supply knew of the contamination. The public was never notified until after people became ill.
In March of 2000 at the Hague, a meeting occurred where water executives stated that as long as water was coming out of the tap the public had no right to any information as to how it got there&#8230;.. Or its quality.
Here in the States, private investors have in some places succeeded in taking over community water supplies, in other places the communities have fought back against the sale of publicly held supplies realizing that this most important element of human survival should never be under the control of private corporations whose one and only duty is to make a profit for investors.
As water has historically been deemed a human right and necessity, so much so that the Public Trust Doctrine was put on paper, how could anyone in good conscience believe water is, or promote water as, a tradable commodity? How can there be so many callous and greedy individuals running around out there who would willingly see another human thirst to death just so they can make a buck? Apparently there are many.
The Water Restoration Act 2007 relies heavily on promotion based on protecting the water supply from pollution, from terrorists, and of course "national security". The truth is it has nothing to do with any of these things. The WRA will allow unfettered pollution with no recourse for communities or individuals and "trade illegal" treatment of local and state laws. Before the entire water supply can be sold off to private interests the federal government must gain control of the entire water system. This is what the WRA will do.
This Act would be more aptly titled "The Water Confiscation Act" as this is exactly what is intended. All it is set to do is to strike down the Public Trust Doctrine and facilitate the conversion of water from a basic human right into a commodity. The only threat to "national security" here is from the government and the massive corporations who are behind it.
I guess we shouldn't be surprised by any of this. After all, the Security & Prosperity Partnership refers to people as "human capital". I wonder how long it will be before they refer to us as a "needed commodity" and trade and sell us on the global market.
Control the food, control the water and you control the people. I believe it was Henry Kissinger who first made this observation when speaking about the importance of depopulation through the use of eugenics. Obviously good old Henry realized that overtaking the food and water supplies would go a long way in deciding who had a right to life.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Think eugenics is the desired goal by doing this?

Horseman09, we take water for granted here too I suppose. We have aquifers in the mountains that are so big they supply large rivers (there are spots you can go to where the river starts right out of the mountainside...). Needless to say that water is a huge source here, we're known for copious amounts of rain on the western side of the Cascades.

The land here, even in summer, has a spongy quality to it, that my ex-brother-in-law used to complain about. He said everywhere you walk here is spongy, damp or muddy...


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Many don't believe me when I say ...... future wars will be for water and not for oil..........."Learn Spanish and Chinese and buy water stocks"... Ponce


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you haven't watched the sci-fi action-flick from 1995 called Tank Girl you might want to. A quote from the intro:

*Listen up, cause I'm only telling you this once. I'm not bedtime story lady, so pay attention. It's 2033. The world is screwed now. You see, a while ago this humongous comet came crashing into the earth. Bam, total devastation. End of the world as we know it. No celebrities, no cable TV, no water. NO WATER! It hasn't rained in 11 years. Now 20 people gotta squeeze inside the same bathtub - so it ain't all bad.*

It is a very funny movie based on a British comic - but - it shows what could happen if / when the government wants to control all the water. I think that I need a good laugh again - so - I'll head downstairs, pop it into my DVD player and watch it all over again :2thumb:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Heard of that movie...never saw it though. 

I do believe water will be something fought over. I also believe tha hardest hit regions will be in Americas SW, south and of course similar regions in Europe (coveted places such as Provence and Tuscany).

I aim to stay close to my mountain and all it's hidden water and resources. It is my heaven here, unless it suddenly decides to blow (Mt. Hood is a stratovolcano, so that would be ugly, like Mt. St. Helens).


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

NaeKid

Got a kick out of ur movie...

------
Question on rainwaer in Colorado, is it legal to catch rain in something like rain gutters on your house and redirect the water to your garden, or is it illegal to interfere in its normal course of runoff in any way? 

Just curious as to how tightly they are regulating and controling the resource.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Davarm,

Glad you enjoyed the movie, it is kinda fun, eh?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's a thought. If the feds claim all water, which would confer ownership, I guess they could be sued by a state if a draught occurred because the feds didn't give them enough water..... right?


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

They'd find a way to blame it on the last administration or other party....


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> Here's a thought. If the feds claim all water, which would confer ownership, I guess they could be sued by a state if a draught occurred because the feds didn't give them enough water..... right?


Nope that is classified as an act of God and they will not cover it.
Just like the guy that had a street light fall on his car.
City is immune because it was an act of God.
The hospital I worked at had a sewage flood due to a blocked main line under the street.
City vacuumed up the solids and said the rest was our problem and their insurance didn't pay because it was God's fault.
Funny how they use God when it's to their advantage but disallow Him otherwise.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Here's a thought. If the feds claim all water, which would confer ownership, I guess they could be sued by a state if a draught occurred because the feds didn't give them enough water..... right?


 They will just scream racism and say we want minorities to die of thirst . And then sue us instead . The Un-Justices only hear cases they want to hear .
Like the food seeds they now control.They have a vault full of non bio's hid up under some mountain,but want to persecute organic garderners .
Many foreigners are hear mining our water,Nestles is one for sure here in N.Fl.Of course we are exploiting the resources of other nations too. 
Can they seed clouds and make draughts happen or rains fall on who they choose,some say they can ?


----------



## pegleg (Jan 15, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> That other state is Colorado.
> 
> I understand that in some areas you can get special permits to collect water.


This is just one of the places.

It's Now Legal to Catch a Raindrop in Colorado - NYTimes.com


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Here is a good interview from earlier this month on this issue.

Corbett Report interviews Dr. Tim Ball

Stream or Download

The Corbett Report | Interview 443 - Tim Ball

_"Dr. Tim Ball of drtimball.com joins us to discuss Agenda 21 and the possibility of the creation of a new "sustainable development" meme at the upcoming Rio Earth Summit to replace the dying climate change meme."_

The taxing of carbon has proven to be a difficult scam to sell the public. The new Global Government tax & control scheme is to sell kids the idea that benevolent government should control all water.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Ponce said:


> Many don't believe me when I say ...... future wars will be for water and not for oil..........."Learn Spanish and Chinese and buy water stocks"... Ponce


Your absolutely right, look what Coke is doing in India, buying water sources, bottling and selling water which was once free to the people. All the commercial water well drillers here in Southern Oregon have to install licenses on the well heads. I've heard the rumblings of the states desire to meter all home use water supplies including springs. God forbid someone comes around trying to force that down my neighbors' and our throats.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a friend that was run off his gold claim, they said Oregon owns the water. I always thought the water was Gods' and was given to us to use, not some arrogant non producing pencil pusher sitting on their tax payers feed big rear end making an already hard life for many of us worse. Yeah I try to be politically correct and not get censored for what I'd really like to say.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Viking, I remember reading something in the paper up here (Oregonian) about issues with gold mining down there. I am getting so tired of our boneheaded liberal run government out of Salem. Portland itself is ridiculous (we actually are far outside of it, thats just my general location), a total ban on plastic bags. We like to go deep into Portland, get groceries and my teen daughter asks why they don't have plastic bags, I repeat loudly "because they don't understand what great fire starters they are.." and the looks I get. It is just our little way of thumbing our noses at the moronic thinking in that city. Salem and Portland run it all in this state, people over in Eastern Oregon are getting really fed-up, we used to live in Burns and there was talk of trying to get the state split so the people over there could finally have some representation that matched their way of life.


----------

